# Berzerker



## Blackyujiro (Mar 9, 2009)

Thought I'd share the beginnings of a pic I'm working on with you guys. hope ya dig.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Looks great, man! I can't draw half as well as that! Are you planning on coloring this in, or just leaving it black and white? Oh, and I can't really tell what that is on the left side of him, is that a patch of fur dangling on his belt, or a cloak?


----------



## Blackyujiro (Mar 9, 2009)

I'll start coloring it tomorrow. That's a patch of fur :grin:


----------



## Blackyujiro (Mar 9, 2009)

rry for double posting, but 
I started Coloring, be done later tonight.


----------



## Mivarlocht (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow, nice work! Makes me wish I had a steady hand.


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

+rep Blackyujiro :victory: ,that looks really good :good:


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks great, although personally, I prefer the B&W version - the armour on the coloured version is too bright and orangy for my tastes :/


----------



## Blackyujiro (Mar 9, 2009)

How about this version?


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Much better. It's still a bit bright for me, but then again, I'm no art expert


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

i didn't like the bright colours at first:no:..
but the more i look at it .......
i think it suits it ,nice shiney red :good:.


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

juddski said:


> i didn't like the bright colours at first:no:..
> but the more i look at it .......
> i think it suits it ,nice shiney red :good:.


Ah that's it - his power armour has just come back from the drycleaners


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

Dînadan;329393 said:


> Ah that's it - his power armour has just come back from the drycleaners



lol 'i just had visions of them all standing to attension going through a car wash:biggrin:

(sorry Blackyujiro no dis-respect intended :victory


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

To be fair, after 10,000 years of war and carnage your armour would need a clean


----------

